# Dvd



## Pasdan (29. Juni 2001)

so, also ich hab mal ne frage,
also ich überleg ob ich mir nich ein dvd laufwerk einbauen sollte
hab aber keine peilung was ich dafür so alles brauche an Hardware
ich hab: 
Athlon 1Ghz 
128 mb Ram
Creative Graphics Blaster Riva TNT (16 mb Ram)
TerraTec DMXfire 1024 (Soundkarte)
40 GB HD (zeigt nur 33,8 an???)

so und was brauch ich nun noch außer nem dvd laufwerk und software?
thx
Pasdan


----------



## Quentin (29. Juni 2001)

das reicht.

rechner unter 300 MHz könnten noch eine MPEG Karte vertragen, aba bei einem ghz athlon sehe ich kein problem

laufwerk einbauen, software installieren und ab gehts

wenn du trotzdem das gefühl hast, das filme beim abspielen ruckeln sieh nach, ob der DMA MODE beim laufwerk an ist - wenn nicht aktivier ihn 

hope that helps


----------



## Interritor (30. Juni 2001)

Das reicht völlig!

Ich hab nen
Duron 800
384 Ram
Voodoo3 3000
..........

bei mir ruckel es kein bisschen!


----------

